# Arbeitsfläche in Word drehen!?



## Sergo (6. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,..weis vielleicht jemand wie man die ganze Arbeitsfläche in Word um 90° drehen kann ? Ich hab nicht gefunden,...

So das sich auch das geschriebene am Blatt um 90° dreht !


----------



## christine krause (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wie meinst du das, die Arbeitsfläche drehen?
Möchtest du etwas im Querformat schreiben?
Dann über Datei --> Seite einrichten --> Querformat

Gruß 
Christine


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub er will, dass sich auch der Text mitdreht ... aber das könnte dann mit der Textausrichtung gemacht werden ... zumindest sollte es dann so funktionieren.


----------



## Sergo (7. Mai 2004)

@christine
NEIN, ich mein nicht das Blatt in Querformat. 

Ich mein, ich will das sich das ganze Blatt mit dem Inhalt dreht ! Aber ich glaub das funktioniert nicht, weil ich hab nicht wirklich etwas im Netz darüber gefunden. 

Naja,.ich lass das mal, ich werds in Photoshop machen.

thx anyway


----------

